# Opinions about Marineland Magniflow Filters Please



## Nicholas1234 (Oct 9, 2016)

I just bought a Marineland Magniflow 220 Canister Filter last week and would appreciate peoples opinions on this filter, Thanks


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

while i don't use canister , or even HOB filters i think that in general Marineland provides pretty decent products to their customers..there are better on the market but at a greater cost..Eheim makes excellent products..


----------



## Nicholas1234 (Oct 9, 2016)

lohachata said:


> while i don't use canister , or even HOB filters i think that in general Marineland provides pretty decent products to their customers..there are better on the market but at a greater cost..Eheim makes excellent products..


Thanks
:angels:


----------

